# Obama Jailed



## Chiller (Dec 4, 2008)

Caught this t-shirt hanging in a store front window during a downtoon walkaboot. Just laughed that it looked like dude was already behind bars. Future prediction maybe? :lmao::lmao:.....and why are we selling Obama t-shirts in Canada. I think we have enough problems here eh?​


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Dec 11, 2008)

but anyway,I think he is more handsome than Mr.Clinton and Mr.Bush


----------



## OregonAmy (Dec 11, 2008)

hollyqie1984 said:


> but anyway,I think he is more handsome than Mr.Clinton and Mr.Bush



Yes, and we all know that attractiveness is directly proportional to an ability to effectively lead. :raisedbrow:

loved it - given the current "scandal" in Illinois, it's fitting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 11, 2008)

I have something to say, but am biting my tonque not to as it might get too political.


----------



## notelliot (Dec 12, 2008)

hahahaha, nice.

I was walking to the grocery store the other day, and someone had an Obama bumper sticker on their VW.. Strange for a Quebecois car..


----------



## epp_b (Dec 12, 2008)

"Yes, we can" ... wasn't that the slogan for Windows XP?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 12, 2008)

epp_b said:


> "Yes, we can" ... wasn't that the slogan for Windows XP?


 
Windoows XP = "Yes, we can"

Windows Vista = "Not a chance"


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice get chiller, glad I'm not the only one always seeing composition and irony walking down the blvd. :thumbup:

-S

EDIT: Dug this up just for shoots & giggles;


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you all for taking the time to comment.  I guess only time will tell eh?   Maybe we will have to come back to this thread in a few years....sheeit...I should go buy that shirt.  :lmao::lmao:  Thanks again


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 12, 2008)

Remember TPF-ers: No politics allowed here! Thank you!


----------



## skieur (Dec 12, 2008)

notelliot said:


> hahahaha, nice.
> 
> I was walking to the grocery store the other day, and someone had an Obama bumper sticker on their VW.. Strange for a Quebecois car..


 
Well, in Québec City there are a number of Spanish and Italians so why not an American.  He better speak French though and that Obama bumper better be in French or we will sic the language police onto him. 

"Oui, nous sommes capables!" would be the slogan.

skieur


----------



## Artograph (Dec 12, 2008)

tee hee!!


----------



## notelliot (Dec 13, 2008)

skieur said:


> Well, in Québec City there are a number of Spanish and Italians so why not an American.  He better speak French though and that Obama bumper better be in French or we will sic the language police onto him.
> 
> "Oui, nous sommes capables!" would be the slogan.
> 
> skieur


I live in Montreal haha. My room mate Mat and I are probably the only people in the city whom do not speak french 

I only know how to swear en francais. LOL


----------



## DigitalDiva (Dec 13, 2008)

notelliot said:


> hahahaha, nice.
> 
> I was walking to the grocery store the other day, and someone had an Obama bumper sticker on their VW.. Strange for a Quebecois car..



Probably an American. We have one on our car here in Holland. :mrgreen:


----------



## skieur (Dec 16, 2008)

notelliot said:


> I live in Montreal haha. My room mate Mat and I are probably the only people in the city whom do not speak french
> 
> I only know how to swear en francais. LOL


 
Wow!  I cannot imagine your situation.  I am fortunate to be fluently bilingual and can speak Québec French as well as European French that is spoken by some Italians and Spanish in Québec from Europe and of course the odd person from France.

skieur


----------



## stsinner (Dec 16, 2008)

We cam dream.....


----------

